

Firefox Inside Firefox Inside Firefox Inside Firefox - jmonegro

Enter <i>chrome://browser/content/browser.xul</i> in a Firefox address bar. And you'll have Firefox inside Firefox!<p>A bit old, but nice for those who have not seen it.
======
duskwuff
If this were Reddit, I'd be making a "yo dawg" joke right about now. But it
isn't, so just pretend I said something anodyne about XUL or something.

------
andhapp
Cool....

------
mahmud
cross-instance testing!

